# Please review our new site!



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

We finally got our online shop up and running. Please let us know what you think.

Dry Bones Rising

Thanks

DBR


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont get the meaning of the name, its lacking something. You only have one design, so it really limits your consumer base. Yes, you have guys and girls stuff, but again only one design. 

The site looks clean. I don't like the neon green buttons - too loud. You also don't have a "Products" page, so if all I want to do is loom at your items for sale, I have to click on the links separately. 

Good luck!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Here's my thought's on everything I'm seeing.

1.) Your site overall looks good and runs smoothly which you don't find too often with screen printers and people trying to sell their own brand.

2.) I'm only seeing one design here, you need to get quite a few more designs incorporated onto the site along with the same style photos.

3.) I see no content on your site, particularly on your homepage, that shows what your brand/shirts are about. People need to learn more about you if you're trying to sell a brand. Remove most of the designs below your main slider and use that area to add text to improve SEO a little but also give people info.

4.) Use a slider or two-to display information about the brand. Eyes are going to hit that slider first so make sure there's something there to give people an idea of what to expect from you.


----------



## HashtagsApparel (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree with both comments. 

But for me the site looks great, but YES i think you need more designs !!!

Very Clean and easy to navegate !!!

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

@codyjoe thanks for the advice.We are working on getting some more designs printed. I did some bartering with a local printer for free screen printing for the current design  

What type of content do you suggest we have on our landing page? 


Thanks again.

DBR


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

DryBonesRising said:


> @codyjoe thanks for the advice...What type of content do you suggest we have on our landing page?...


When it comes to your landing page I would look to a site like *WhoopTee* as they've grown their site traffic through organic SEO. You want some text for the search engines to read along with info for the visitors.


----------



## Logo My Stuff (Oct 30, 2013)

DryBonesRising said:


> Hello,
> 
> We finally got our online shop up and running. Please let us know what you think.
> 
> ...


Hey DBR, I LOVE the full screen banner and the mood the models give off go me too. You must have dropped the green buttons the previous comment mentioned. I don't see those.

I assume that this is a Brand site (dry bones), so I get that you only have one print so far. Gotta start somewhere. 

I would really like to see something on the homepage that engages me tell me who and what your are, sort of make it personal. Everything out there seems so impersonal nowadays and I really gravitate towards sites that reveal a little something about themselves.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Clean & simple except the bones overlay on the larger images on the home page, imo should go. Provides only distraction.


----------



## bhoffman (Oct 22, 2013)

It looks very modern and stylish, plus easy to navigate. It looks like you already know you've got some holes to fill, but content wise I would get a more informative "About us" so we can get an idea of the concept behind the branding. Maybe a blog, the design is fun so that can be as well.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I tend to agree with all of the comments so far. You clearly have a handle on where you want your brand to go.

Sliders: I personally prefer much small sliders but large ones are becoming more common. They also don't link to anything. Even though your products selection is limited at the moment those slider images should "take you some where". Add a short, compelling "click here now" copy and link each one to a product or page. Your above the fold content should make a great first impressions and engage the user. And it should only be on the home page, not category pages or other cms pages.

Good luck!


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

bhoffman said:


> It looks very modern and stylish, plus easy to navigate. It looks like you already know you've got some holes to fill, but content wise I would get a more informative "About us" so we can get an idea of the concept behind the branding. Maybe a blog, the design is fun so that can be as well.


Thanks! Great tip, can't believe I missed that.

DBR


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

bhoffman said:


> It looks very modern and stylish, plus easy to navigate. It looks like you already know you've got some holes to fill, but content wise I would get a more informative "About us" so we can get an idea of the concept behind the branding. Maybe a blog, the design is fun so that can be as well.


Thanks, my partner is working on fixing that up and adding more substance.


----------

